# Anyone familiar with Ruko folding knives ?



## lightinsky (Jun 24, 2007)

I picked up 440 stainless 3.5 inch straight blade folder from a local gun shop for $15 bucks. It has g10 scales and is very solid in looks and feel. Anyone her have one of Rukos knife line or any experience with them ?
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Ignoramus (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't know about this particular brand, but as far as I know, a lot of people agree that the best knives in that price range are:

Byrd Knives (Spyderco)


----------



## thesurefire (Jun 24, 2007)

Ignoramus said:


> I don't know about this particular brand, but as far as I know, a lot of people agree that the best knives in that price range are:
> 
> Byrd Knives (Spyderco)



I agree. 

Havent heard of Ruko folders. Got a link?


----------



## lightinsky (Jun 24, 2007)

www.*ruko*products.com is the website however I can't seem to find my knife there. Here is another website with the picture and info about it http://www.bobwards.com/bobwards/servlet/item/features/104261-03
though it says it's a 4.5 inch blade they are wrong because the blade is 3.4 inches and the handle is 4.4 inches. Check it out and let me know what you think. I wouldn't have bought it even though it's 15 bucks if the quality was bad. This is the best knife I had seen for the money after doing tons of comparitive shopping at local Walmarts, Targets, and other retailers like Kmart and a couple of speciality stores for Emergency personnel.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 24, 2007)

lightinsky said:


> I wouldn't have bought it even though it's 15 bucks if the quality was bad. This is the best knife I had seen for the money after doing tons of comparitive shopping at local Walmarts, Targets, and other retailers like Kmart and a couple of speciality stores for Emergency personnel.


 
I think thats the problem, because local stores like walmart and so on don't really carry many knives to compare to in that price range...If you were to join and read an online knife forum (www.knifeforums.com or www.bladeforums.com for example)you would find out that there are at least a dozen or more great knives in the $15 price range...From my quick search, that company Ruko, makes so so knives...Not far off from say frost, ridge runner, M-tech, etc...Not the worst you could do for $15, but at the same time, not really the best you can do either...

I suggest looking into the byrd knives made by spyderco, also check out Opinels...Kabar doziers, soem CRKT knives...Maybe even Gerber...:thumbsup:


----------



## lightinsky (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't really like the way the Spyderco byrd knives look. I hand felt and tested alot of knives at local retailers and the Ruko I picked up felt better in quality than those ones. I did provide a link did you have a chance to check out the way the knife I got looks?


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, I also found one that has rosewood scales too...It looks very similar to many cheaper folders I see on some knife shows I watch, maybe its all the same company, but RUKO just had their name put on a batch...thats very common with cheaper knives you know...Like take winchester for example...did you know that winchester auctioned off their name to be used on knives, the highest bidder got to use their name on the knives, so winchester knives are not actually made by them at all, just their name was slapped on some china cheapos...Alot of fishy stuff goes on with the lower quality knives...

Don't get me wrong,. not everyone wants to spend alot of money on a knife, even if its only say $30 or so...So I don't want to seem like I am puting you down, or the knife, that is not my intention at all...I am just trying to say you get what you pay for...And even though it might feel heavy, or solid, It will not perfom like other knives that are a little more expensive...

All in all, I don't own one so I can't really comment on it, lol...Just throwing out my 2 cents...but Im sure it wasn't neccesary, lol...Sorry!


----------



## lightinsky (Jun 25, 2007)

No problem at all. I appreciate your input and honesty. You are right that you get what you pay for and I knew when I was looking at 15 dollar knives that I wasn't expecting too much from them however I won't be using it as if it were a much more expensive and high end knife. Down the road I might look into getting a SOG Trident since one of my friends has one and it is a nice assist knife. Thanks again to those who commented.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 25, 2007)

Your welcome! Like someone else said on knifeforums...even cheap knives have their place in the world, and for light work, most will do the job just fine, some of us knife guys get spoiled with our higher end knives, and supersteels, but I remember a day when I knew nothgin about knives, and I used regular old $10 knives myself, and 99 out of 100 times it got the job done, lookign at it now, it was a bit dangerous because I was working with a dull knives alot of the time, but it still did what I needed it to...

So all I am going to say is not every knife is for every person...


----------

